# Bianchi Oltre XR4 bottom bracket size



## smokva (Jul 21, 2004)

I ordered myself new Oltre XR4 frame and am now, before frame comes, in the process of collecting all parts and bits for the build.
Since it is not an unknown brand I was hoping all specs and information would be easy to obtain. For example, different national Bianchi sites have different data...add forum comments to equation and you are not even sure is it Bianchi that you are buying.

I think following is what I need, but can't be 100% sure.

Bottom bracket hole on the frame is press fit 86,5x41 mm, so I need cups for that dimension...if not mistaken this standard is called PF86 or BB86 or PF41.

Headset bearings SHIS code IS42/IS47.

Please someone confirm or correct me.

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------

